# How to setup a wireless router connection at home?



## Reg_forum (Nov 23, 2004)

I recently discover a need to have another internet connection at home as i bring home work to do more often now and my brother is using the PC all the time.

The current connection at home is cable modem going to the PC in the living room. its a broadband connection and everytime we log on, we will get a public ip address given by the ISP. 

the notebook i'm using is HP Compaq NC4010, it comes with a wireless feature.

I would like to check how do i get wireless router and setup at home? which brand of router is recommend for such usage? i only need a 4ports max cos i don't foresee that there will be more PCs in the house.
Also, i would like to know, if i use the router, do i get a public ip address? because i need to VPN tunnel back to the office network. 

I have never done this before, please provide some guidance, :4-dontkno 
thanks alot


----------



## Reg_forum (Nov 23, 2004)

Can someone please help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Almost any router that supports VPN pass-through will do the trick for you. I use a VPN here to a client site, and I have an ancient D-Link DI-614+ that's about three years old. Most current generation brand name routers should work fine with a VPN.


----------



## ronsena (Oct 18, 2005)

I use the latest Linksys G wireless router.

If this is a company computer, you may want to check with your IT Security dept to make sure you follow their guidelines and procedures. They may even have specific brands that they will allow

At some companies, it is a terminating offense to hook up a company computer to the wireless at home and try to connect to the work network.


----------



## Reg_forum (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi i'm very sure i can bring my notebook home to work, cos we are expected to do that.

but i want to use wireless, so how do i connect?

from the cable modem, have the cable connect to the router, then how does my notebook communicate with the router using wireless?

I have another PC which is home PC, that one i can use LAN cable, so does it mean i have to use another cross/straight cable to connect to the router ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You obviously need a wireless router to talk to it wirelessly. :smile: What make/model of router do you have?


----------



## Reg_forum (Nov 23, 2004)

johnwill said:


> You obviously need a wireless router to talk to it wirelessly. :smile: What make/model of router do you have?


hello there, 
i have just renew my subscription to cable, they will be giving me a Linksys 4 port wireless modem and a wirless adapter. my desktop will be connected to the new linksys modem(right?) and since my note book has build-in wireless, i don't need the adapter right?

the problem is, i don't know how to configure the wireless portion in the router modem.

anyone can advise?
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It'll be enabled out of the box, I suggest you get the laptop connected, then investigate the encryption options to secure your network.


----------



## Reg_forum (Nov 23, 2004)

johnwill said:


> It'll be enabled out of the box, I suggest you get the laptop connected, then investigate the encryption options to secure your network.



i heard that using MAC address is the most secure. is that right?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope. MAC filtering is actually pretty anemic.

The only real security measure for wireless networks is encryption on the link. WPA/PSK with long random keys is the way to go if both sides support it, but WEP is better than nothing.

The Six Dumbest Ways To Secure A Wireless LAN is interesting reading. :grin:


----------



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

Linksys Router Model # WRT54G very nice router. It is a wirelesss G router, newest wireless protocol, it has 4 ports for ethernet and has some of the best signal to noise ratio. Basically it will give you a strong enough signal to go anywhere around the house, and most of the times outside! Make sure that you SECURE it or you'll have neighbors using your Inet connection (piggy-backing)


----------



## Reg_forum (Nov 23, 2004)

johnwill said:


> Nope. MAC filtering is actually pretty anemic.
> 
> The only real security measure for wireless networks is encryption on the link. WPA/PSK with long random keys is the way to go if both sides support it, but WEP is better than nothing.
> 
> The Six Dumbest Ways To Secure A Wireless LAN is interesting reading. :grin:


ok, i think i lost you somewhere.......................totally no idea what WEP is and what is WPA/PSK


----------



## Reg_forum (Nov 23, 2004)

ricer333 said:


> Linksys Router Model # WRT54G very nice router. It is a wirelesss G router, newest wireless protocol, it has 4 ports for ethernet and has some of the best signal to noise ratio. Basically it will give you a strong enough signal to go anywhere around the house, and most of the times outside! Make sure that you SECURE it or you'll have neighbors using your Inet connection (piggy-backing)


please tell me how to configure my wireless if possible.........i definately wont' want someone to piggy back my connection


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Everybody wants wireless, but no one ever wants to do any research on it.



Reg_forum said:


> ok, i think i lost you somewhere.......................totally no idea what WEP is and what is WPA/PSK


Then use a search engine. This stuff is not hard to find since most average home users have to deal with it. Both WEP and WPA/PSK provide encryption for your data that is sent over your wireless network. The WEP standard is flawed and has been superseded by WPA/PSK, a much more secure standard. On the other hand, if your router can only support WEP, then it will give some margin of security. A little is better than none. 



Reg_forum said:


> please tell me how to configure my wireless if possible.........i definately wont' want someone to piggy back my connection


Read your router's manual that came with the device. If for some reason you don't have it, then the manual (user guide) can be found on your router's homepage. I'm looking at the guide now, and it tells in great detail everything you want to know about the router and setting it up. It also has a section dedicated to Wireless Security that you should read. If you are unsure what something means, then there is even a Glossary.


----------



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

Resolution's correct. The instruction manual with that router should explain it. I myself DO NOT HAVE a wireless router, but will be getting one in the near future. If you do not have the manual, I would assume that a simple google search for 'securing wireless router' would be a good start. 

I honestly think that it is something as simple as typing into your web-browser the IP that connects you to your router. That should bring you to some configuration GUI (graphical user interface) in which you could probably make some checks for security.

All of the above is just assuming seeing that I prefaced it with 'I DO NOT HAVE A WIRELESS router'

Good luck!


----------

